# Max-OT Cardio vs HIIT Cardio



## Du (Oct 17, 2004)

Which do you do? 

If you dont do cardio, which do you think is better?

If neither, please explain.

Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2004)

What is Max-OT cardio??


----------



## Du (Oct 17, 2004)

http://www.ast-ss.com/articles/article.asp?AID=97

Basically, a warmup for 5 min or so.

Then, all out for 15-20 min. 

Then cooldown for 5 min or so.


----------



## Diehard007 (Oct 17, 2004)

HIIT


----------



## Machher (Oct 17, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> http://www.ast-ss.com/articles/article.asp?AID=97
> 
> Basically, a warmup for 5 min or so.
> 
> ...


actually warmup is implied for any body part during the Max-OT programme...but a unique part of this cardio routine is weight acclimation.

Max-OT cardio is a 16 miniute intervalled program that involves you going "all-out" for this time. Generally one should aim to burn about 300 calories during this 16 miniute session. Max-OT is extra high intensity like HIIT, but interval duration is longer.

It is a cardio program, that induces muscle-building by overloading the body parts used during the session, thus causing muscle hypertrophy and/or muscle recoop. Therefore allowing you to raise your metabolism for a longer period of time to burn fat, as opposed to attempting to burn fat on the spot.


----------



## LAM (Oct 18, 2004)

Machher said:
			
		

> actually warmup is implied for any body part during the Max-OT programme...but a unique part of this cardio routine is weight acclimation.
> 
> Max-OT cardio is a 16 miniute intervalled program that involves you going "all-out" for this time. Generally one should aim to burn about 300 calories during this 16 miniute session. Max-OT is extra high intensity like HIIT, but interval duration is longer.
> 
> It is a cardio program, that induces muscle-building by overloading the body parts used during the session, thus causing muscle hypertrophy and/or muscle recoop. Therefore allowing you to raise your metabolism for a longer period of time to burn fat, as opposed to attempting to burn fat on the spot.




what does weight acclimation have to do with Max-OT cardio ?

Max-OT cardio has nothing to do with burning X amount of calories during the training session it is about performing more work in the alloted 16 minute time frame.  By continually performing more work in the same time frame you will increase your VO2Max which increases the ability of the body to burn more fat the hours preceding the training sessions...

I've do both HIIT and Max-OT cardio...both of them are very effective at increasing the RMR and accelerating fat loss.  Personally I find Max-OT cardio to be a bit more challenging...


----------



## Machher (Oct 18, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> what does weight acclimation have to do with Max-OT cardio ?
> 
> Max-OT cardio has nothing to do with burning X amount of calories during the training session it is about performing more work in the alloted 16 minute time frame. By continually performing more work in the same time frame you will increase your VO2Max which increases the ability of the body to burn more fat the hours preceding the training sessions...


Weight acclimation is required during the Max-OT cardio because you are intended on going on a high resistance level. Commonly ive seen Max-OT cardio performed on cross country machines, bikes etc. Suggested within this programme is that you use high resistance in your Max-Ot cardio session.

It is clearly stated in the explanitory page:

*Getting Your Feet Wet

*If you are like me, you like to dive into new adventures headfirst. However, Max-OT Cardio is a different animal. You must *acclimate* to the intensity levels involved. This is necessary both mentally and physically. This adaptation to Max-OT Cardio will ensure you get the maximum benefit from this new and incredibly effective cardio training.

- Ast Sports: Max-OT Cardio Guidelines

Wether you wish to call this weight acclimation or warmups its your choice.

Yes, i agree it is not designed for you to target that X amount of calories your reffered to. I was making a general statement.

I stand corrected, regarding how calories are burned instead of inducing muscle recoop but instead it increases your VO2 max. I intend on performing more research on this topic.


----------



## LAM (Oct 18, 2004)

weight acclimation has to do with just that increasing "weights" up to the working sets and loads.  there are no weights used in Max-OT cardio...


----------



## Machher (Oct 18, 2004)

weights and resistance, its all the same.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never tried Max-OT cardio.  It seems similar to HIIT cardio, but maybe a bit more intense.  Either way, I like HIIT cardio more than traditional cardio.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What is Max-OT cardio??



Exactly... I love Max-OT and HIIT... but alot of people don't even know what Max-OT is... so that will affect this poll.

Both can be equally good I say, cuz both are based on progressively higher intensity.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 15, 2005)

On the argument mentioned above... MAX-OT Cardio can be used with any type of cardio, but was originally suggested to be done on a recumbant bike. You can set it to vary resistance constantly up and down or whatever... but the idea is generally to record your distance traveled at the end of the session (resulting from resistance vs. rpms) and trying to match or beat your previous distance every time, or as often as possible. Basicly gives you a trackable way of knowing you are progressing in intensity.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 13, 2005)

max ot cardio is extremely difficult... thats for sure


----------



## Ranma (Jul 26, 2005)

neither.  i just get out of bed, put on my nikes and start running.


----------

